# Farmall H wont start



## rtg (Aug 20, 2012)

I have a 1948 Farmall H that has been sitting for several years. It ran fine before that time. I have rebuilt the carb. with a new carb kit and have cleaned out the fuel lines with fresh gas. It cranks over just fine. I have replaced the spark plugs and plug wires. I've cleaned the points and distributor cap with sand paper - it turns over fine and has good spark. But it just won't fire. I tried putting a small amount of gas on the plugs before putting them back in, and it still wont fire. Is it safe to spray starting fluid directly into each cylinder? I've taken off the air intake to the carb and it has plenty of suction while it turns over, so the valves should be working correctly, but the spark plugs remain dry after trying to start it. Shouldn't the plugs be wet? I have also checked the muffler for suction, and it seems fine while the engine turns over. I've checked the timing mark on the flywheel at TDC and it seems ok. The only thing left is the compression. It also has a had crank which I've tried and it seems to have compression, but I have not been able to find what the compression should be on this tractor - any thoughts here? Am I missing anything else?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you tried to crank it over with a plug out to see if there is any gas or fuel mist coming out of the cylinder? Maybe the engine isn't getting fuel. As for starting fluid, I'm not sure I'd use it in a gas engine, could cause you more grief than you could imagine.


----------



## rtg (Aug 20, 2012)

I have not cranked it with a plug out to check for fuel, but the plugs are alway dry after trying to start it - what would prevent fuel from getting to the plugs after rebuilding the carb and if it has good vacum at the air intake?

thanks,


----------



## Country Boy (Mar 18, 2010)

Are you sure you have fuel flow to the carb? I'd crack the line at the carb and check to see if gas flows out. If not, check the line and the fuel bowl. Is the gas in the tank new? Did you drain the system first, or was it stored dry? Fuel goes stale after 30-60 days. Are the needle settings on the carb correct? Did you check the emulsion tube in the carb to be sure it wasn't plugged up (mine was on my H when I rebuilt the engine in college)? Did you soak the carburetor in cleaner to dissolve any varnish that might be blocking ports? Did you get the throttle butterfly shaft hooked into the arm from the governor so it can open?

I'm just tossing out ideas here. Hopefully one of them helps!


----------



## rtg (Aug 20, 2012)

when I rebuilt the carb, I was sure to clean all of the varnish and blow compressed air through all ports and parts - I will double check the govenor air to be sure it's hooked up properly.

thanks,


----------

